# Crispy Granola Trail Mix



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yummy! I made this stuff for the trail, but I don't think it's gonna make it. You can mix and match ingredients to suit your taste.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you! I ALWAYS love a good granola recipe!


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

you're welcome! this stuff is really good.


----------



## dmkoza (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for the video and sharing your Granola Recipe. I have a few questions. 1) I HATE margrine. Can I use butter?? 2) How did the canning go? Is it safe for long term storage?? Thank you again!!


----------

